# Alessi's Bodyguard shoulder holster



## ponzer04

I'm looking for opinions on this Alessi holster, Alessi's quality and/or shoulder holsters in general.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Alessi has a good reputation for quality.

The trouble with shoulder holsters is twofold:
You waste valuable time and effort moving the holster as you prepare to present your gun, or
You need to use two hands, one to stabilize the holster and the other to draw the pistol.


That said, I am considering a semi-shoulder-holster rig, but with an angled up-draw, with the holster anchored at its bottom to my belt.
It would be a kind of extremely-high-ride cross-draw, supported by an ordinary shoulder-holster strap set.


----------



## rex

Steve is right,Alessi's quality is still very good because his family took over after he died years ago.I've never had his shoulder rig but rumor has it it's one of the best rigs made.I don't know if he makes it,but Jackass makes a holster that is set up to sit muzzle high,which is helpfull with fullsize guns.

I have an old Galco SS2,a widestrap version of the Miami Classic,that I have adjusted as muzzle high as I can and tucked up high under my arm,and of you know what to look for you can still see a faint muzzle poke on a Beretta 92.Galco was Jackass leather long ago,and while for some reason Galco doesn't doesn't make the muzzle high holster,the Lackass line does.Whenevere I dig out my rig and clean it up I'm going to be ordering the Jackass holster for an HK Tactical I have.I can IWB it if I need but it isn't pretty,so that setup is about the only way I can carry this beast.

Experiment with the holster height and pitch if you get it.As Steve said they can be unique to draw from.Don't get a boned fit holster,or if it is tight stretch it to rely most on the thumb break for retension.I found that having the muzzle high if I pop the strap as my fingers curl around the frontstrap the gun slips right out in my hand nice and slick.Otherwise you have to trap it with your underarm and snatch.I tried running the holster as in the picture on the low side,but it flopped around alot.Mine has the grip roughly in that location but the muzzle is tucked up near my armpit.Anbother advantage to the high ride is if you bend over.Down low like that the gun can flop around and be seen easily with a 1/2 buttoned shirt,but tucked up high it's limited to where it can go and better hidden.Down here it's mostly light cover shirts 10 months of the year,but I have no need for suits or sport jackets so I have to take care carrying this way.

I don't know about Alessi's rig,but the Galco will ride up your back about an inch after you first put it on.Aggrevating at first,but I figure it will happen with a high cap gun from the ammo weight tugging on the front.Once it settles in it stays there.

Mitch Rosen makes some real nice stuff too and heard of a few people that liked his rig,but the Alessi seems to be a top 2 pick for shoulder rigs.

Good luck.


----------



## ponzer04

Allessi is the only company I called that will make a holster for my Sig Scorpion 1911.

I tried Galco 1st and the guy on the phone said they won't make one for the Sig 1911 because it isn't popular enough.

I also looked into the Horseshoe shoulder-holster Shoulder Holsters: Concealed Carry for Guns, Handguns, Magazines, Firearms and Pistols, but they won't make a holster for a "Cocked & Locked" 1911 so they are out.


----------



## ponzer04

:numbchuck:


----------



## Holly

Does anyone who uses a shoulder holster have to make any major wardrobe alterations? My husband usually wears a light over-shirt. Am I going to have to get used to him wearing a leather jacket all the time, or something silly like that?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

He will need to wear some sort of loose covering garment. To make the rig work best for him, the loose covering garment should remain open at its front.
That's yet another drawback to this kind of rig.

Remember that the shoulder holster was originally designed for use by people who wore suit coats all day, every day.

I could get away with wearing a shoulder holster, because wearing a jacket or a vest is pretty normal, up here in the Great NorthWet.
("South of the border, down Washington way: South of the border, we're washing away..." —The Olga Symphony)



See you again on July 7th, maybe even with photos.


----------



## ponzer04

Took me a while, but here are my photos!


----------

